
We use a kid’s story book to align product assumptions - rayhano
https://youtu.be/4PhiNDzVGnY
======
rayhano
Assumptions - we all make them.

During onboarding at Free I read a story book that is the epitome of every
product team ever.

All those little assumptions we make, might get us to elephant or snake. When
all we're trying to do is get back to mum.

And while we all communicate, if that communication gets us to dad, we're
still in the wrong place.

------
Spidery
This is so good, well done

~~~
rayhano
Thanks very much

Business is about people more than it is about product.

